# Today's Snipe Hunt Pics



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Got Dash out for another Snipe hunt this morning. Had six down in the first hour with one double and averaging less than two shots a bird. Tough shots too. My gunning was hot this morning. Or so I thought. Trying to finish on the last two birds killed that average when I missed what should have been easy shots on the next five birds. But Dash and I did finally limit. It was nice to be back on the road home before noon. 

Today's solo hunt was only my 6th Snipe hunt of the year, hunting three different WMAs. Going to try to get one more in before the season ends.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

snipe are out of season here in UK, sod's law 3rd feb Ruby and me came across scores in one reed filled meadow, I'll dig out the pics


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

by look of it, my camera's date need's re-setting, ha ha, just caught the snipe in first pic, to the right of the tree trunk centre of pic.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

SJ - from those great pics ! you must clean the Jam-O- Matic as much as me - just a tool 2 put feathers in the pups mouth - the pup - just a tool 2 find the feathers - when you put the 2 togeather - MAGIC - end of day - clean the pup - gun - game - VVe are ready 4 the next day - my grandfather taught me this ! somethings NEVER change !


----------



## bwire (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice looking pictures.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

harrigab,
Those wings are moving so fast, that bird could pass for a hummingbird in that picture. It's always interesting to see one of those snipe in flight when they get caught with the camera. I have a few pictures where one has unintentionally got caught flying in front of the camera when taking a picture of a dog or hunter. it amazes me how fast and how much range of motion they have with their wings. More than I can see with my eyes. 

McCraith, 
I would never call my old Smith & Wesson 1000 a jamo matic. I have a good one. I only clean it once per year after season and it has only needed two refurbishments and one barrel replacement in it's 30 years with me. I do try to keep my ammo close to 1300 fps though. My two favorite Snipe loads are a Fiocchi 1325 fps 1 1/16 #7 steel or a Fiocchi 1250 fps 1 1/8 #8 1/2 lead spreader load. Those two never fail me. I also don't bath the dog till after season. Dash does a lot of cold water retrieving, so I like to keep the oils in his coat to help waterproof him some. Yea, my wife loves that. But seasons over, so it is off to the beauty shop for him now.


----------

